# Amman - Jordan



## advocatefaidi (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi , any body from Amman or welling to visit amman soon?
I am here to talk , help and advice..
Regards..
Ahmad Faidi


----------



## EvaGreta (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Ahmad,

I wish I've come across this website when I came to Amman, but unfortunately we've moved to France now. So, I wish you all the best.

Regards,
Eva


----------



## carbonzee (Jul 29, 2013)

I am in Amman, Jordan as well, let me know if anyone needs any help.


----------



## hunky (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi ... im also an advocate. Are there any legal jobs available in Amman?


----------



## LMGH (Sep 25, 2015)

*also available*

I grew up in amman jordan and ive only just recently moved to germany. 
im also available to contact and will try to help


----------



## lionelhorn (Sep 30, 2015)

We will be relocating there in the next few weeks and wanted to talk with someone who's been there.


----------



## ferwsa (Oct 12, 2015)

I have some friends here, you can connect with me if yo're in need.


----------



## Mohammed.Barahim (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,

Im intreated in meeting expats in Jordan.

My name is Mohammed and I'm originally from Yemen.
Im new here and sure for how long ill stay nor where to start...

Cheers.


----------



## joe2196 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any tips on bringing pets from Europe to Amman


----------

